

Semantic Versioning Is Not the Solution - avodonosov
http://avodonosov.blogspot.com/2014/08/semantic-versioning-is-not-solution.html

======
Kudos
Pretty sure NPM handles this scenario just fine and it uses semantic
versioning.

Edit: I see you addressed that at the end. Carry on.

